# mainboard passt nicht ins gehaüse



## raphaelk (21. Dezember 2003)

hallo,
mein mainboard, abit Abit NF7, passt nicht in mein altes gehäuse. mein altes gehaäuse sieht ungefähr so aus: Abit NF7
in dem gehaüse kommt bei den steckplätzen für tastatur etc. erst die steckplätze oben für tastatur und maus, dann 2 usb, dann drucker etc... aber wenn ich mein mainboard ins gehäuse einbauen will, passt es nicht, da bei dem mainboard nach den beiden steckplätzen für tast. und maus direkt drucker und bildschirm etc kommt, und die usb erst ganz am unteren ende des mainboards.

brauch ich ein neues gehaüse?


----------



## der_Jan (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo
Ich glaube das eine ist ein AT- Gehäuse  und du hast ein  ATX- Mainboard. Wenn das so ist, dann solltest du dir ein neues Gehäuse kaufen.


----------



## SixDark (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von KDZ _
> *Ich glaube das eine ist ein AT- Gehäuse  und du hast ein  AT- Mainboard. Wenn das so ist, dann solltest du dir ein neues Gehäuse kaufen. *


Dann sollte es eigentlich passen!  

Du solltest Dir ein ATX-Genäuse zulegen, dann sollte es passen.

..::Six Dark::..


----------



## Georg Melher (22. Dezember 2003)

Es muss im Lieferumfang eine neue Anschlussblende beiliegen. Tausche die gegen die alte aus und das Mainboard sollte passen.


----------



## raphaelk (22. Dezember 2003)

@ georg:
ja da ist so eine anschlussblende, aber das problem ist, das in meinem alten gehäuse die anschlussblende fest eingeschweisst in das gehäuse ist, also kann ich die alte nicht so einfach abmontieren...


----------



## Georg Melher (22. Dezember 2003)

*Wie* alt ist Dein Gehäuse ungefähr ? Zur Not schneidest Du alles aus der Blende heraus, dann passt es auch. Sieht zwar nicht so schön wie eine originale Blende aus, aber das dürfte in diesem Moment eher sekundär sein oder ?  Wenn Du dich nicht scheust, kannst Du natürlich auch gleich ein neues Gehäuse kaufen.


----------



## raphaelk (22. Dezember 2003)

der rechner ist glaub ich so 1,5 jahre alt. hab den aber auch nur von so ner firma zusammengebaut bekommen. da ist ein p3 800mhz drin, aber wie lat das gehäuse dann ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

also kann ich von meinem alten gehäuse einfach an der rückseite ein grosses loch reinschneiden, aber dann passt die neue blende ja nicht mehr rein, da ja keine halterung mehr dafür vorhanden ist.


----------



## der_Jan (22. Dezember 2003)

Mit Loch reinschneiden hab ich das gemacht. die Blende brauch kein Mensch
Das Prolbem ist bloss das die Bohrungen zum Großteil nicht passen werden.
Du kannst das ja mit Dübeln und Heißkleber machen. 
Sorry wegen des vergessenen x. Deppen gibts halt überall:-(


----------



## SixDark (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von KDZ _
> *Sorry wegen des vergessenen x. Deppen gibts halt überall:-( *


 Passiert!  

Man könnte sicherlich das Gehäuse "beschneiden" um eine Lösung zu finden, aber ob das wirklich praktikabel ist bleibt fraglich. Ein neues Gehäuse kostet ja nun auch nicht unbedingt die Welt...

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------



## raphaelk (22. Dezember 2003)

womit schniedet man denn das gehäuse am besten auf? weil das metall ja ziemlich hart ist...

geht das denn, das ich dann einmal ein ganz grosses loch reinschneide und dann in das eine loch die gnazen mainboard anschlüsse reinstecke?


----------



## der_Jan (24. Dezember 2003)

Ich habs mit ner ganz normalen Blechschere aufgeschnitten.


----------

